

Pit: An F# to JavaScript Compiler - mattpodwysocki
http://pitfw.posterous.com

======
MatthewPhillips
I was sad to look at the samples and see for loops. That's not the functional
way. Instead you use recursive methods with accumulators. Nevertheless, glad
to learn of this project.

~~~
fahadsuhaib
Those samples are only for demos which we wanted to quickly do (had to prep up
something to get it up we were quite stuck with cleaning up the libraries). We
would be adding more "functional" samples later on.

------
gdp
Possibly also of interest in this context:

* <http://www.smlserver.org/smltojs/> \- SML to Javascript * <http://ocsigen.org/js_of_ocaml/manual/> \- OCaml to Javascript

------
huskyr
Is there any popular language, video/audio codec or CPU instruction set that
_isn't_ compiled to Javascript these days?

~~~
moomin
JavaScript.

~~~
DiabloD3
No, I'm pretty sure I saw a JS interpreter written in JS here on HN awhile
back. Can't seem to find it, though.

------
DiabloD3
Too bad this is for F# and not real OCaml. Why do open source coders continue
to support patentware?

------
bprater
Exciting webpage.

